# white beach sand and shells



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

I am in the process of removing the majority of my mbunas and beginning to stock with haps and peacocks now my gravel is well established but i want to make a switch to sand. I live on the mississippi coast. We have white powder sand for miles.. my question is could i save my money and just us nature sand? I have used shells i pick up as decor. Would this be safe for miles my tank and fish?


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

Also i planed on keeping some gravel to help the transition to sand and keep my bacteria


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I would rinse it well--imagine if you collected sand that someone had spilled their Coke the day before--and let it dry in the sun before using.

It's probably easier to use a bag or two of pool filter sand, instead.


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

Could it be to fine? Maybe cloud up the water? I can get untouched sand just curious. If anyone has tried beach sand? Could ther be a dangerous salt lvl? I just think ita so clean and white abnd fine grained that it would look awesome in my tank with peacocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes it can be too fine. You wash away the salt. I'd go with PFS as well.

Also be careful what shells you use...fish can get stuck and die in the spiral ones. Look for whale-eye shells.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

BP had one of or if not the biggest oil spill ever in your gulf. I wouldn't unless it was bleached and boiled first.

.


----------

